

EBay shares lessons learned from designing site - marketer
http://archives.cnn.com/2001/TECH/industry/06/07/ebay.lessons.learned.idg/

======
fallentimes
The yellow to white trick was pretty clever. But it seems 8 years later that
they're still struggling with usability & design. Amazon has me nailed
down...I haven't gone to Ebay in ages.

And I know compete & quantcast aren't perfect, but these aren't good signs:

<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ebay.com/?metric=uv>

<http://www.quantcast.com/ebay.com#traffic>

